

When is MongoDB the Right Tool for the Job? - AdrianRossouw
http://daemon.co.za/2014/04/when-is-mongodb-the-right-tool

======
AdrianRossouw
I've asked this a couple of places before, but basically I am trying to mentor
some people in Node.js, and I am trying to figure out why I should teach them
MongoDB.

You only hear about the bad things, but I really want to know about the good
things. So i can make a more balanced decision about it.

